# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Mode Couleurs Kivy

## Arsene12

Bonjour,
j'ai crit un code pour slectionner des couleurs avec Kivy. Je ne sais pas quel est ce mode de couleur. Ce n'est ni du RGB, ni du HEX, ni du PMS, ni du CMJN... Pourriez-vous me dire son nom, svp? Et connaitriez-vous aussi une page web ou figure l'ventail de couleur?. Je voudrai obtenir le code de la couleur grise. 

exemple :



```

```


couleurs.py



```

```

couleurs.kv



```

```

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> j'ai crit un code pour slectionner des couleurs avec Kivy. Je ne sais pas quel est ce mode de couleur. Ce n'est ni du RGB, ni du HEX, ni du PMS, ni du CMJN... Pourriez-vous me dire son nom, svp? Et connaitriez-vous aussi une page web ou figure l'ventail de couleur?. Je voudrai obtenir le code de la couleur grise.


Ouvrir la documentation (ou chercher sur Internet)...

- W

----------


## Arsene12

> Salut,
> Ouvrir la documentation (ou chercher sur Internet)...
> - W


Y'a aussi ce lien.

Dans mon code, j'ai pas mis 

```
from kivy.graphics import Color
```

. Peut-tre que le fichier .kv de kivy l'inclus automatiquement.. Je sais toujours pas ou se trouve le gris mais je vais chercher.

----------


## wiztricks

> Dans mon code, j'ai pas mis 
> 
> ```
> from kivy.graphics import Color
> ```
> 
> . Peut-tre que le fichier .kv de kivy l'inclus automatiquement.. Je sais toujours pas ou se trouve le gris mais je vais chercher.


from kivy.graphics import Color dfinit juste la variable Color ncessaire que si vous l'utilisez.

- W

----------

